# Seat Time - Keeping it COOL



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

My dads old Ford 8N had a simple bracket on the fender for a tractor umbrella. At the start of summer, I recalled how he used it with a golf umbrella. So, I rigged a golf umbrella to the ROPS. WOW, I'm actually way cooler brush mowing and doing other work now. 

For a year, my focus was finding a top-cover to fit the ROPs. This solution was FREE and easy to mount and remove. 1-wire-tie and 1-bungie cord to mount.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Now THATS good thinkin.!!
I did something similar on my Troybilt rider.. I took a pipe clamp & pole extension to the back tin & mounted a patio umbrella.. A LOT KOOLER..


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

thepumpguysc said:


> Now THATS good thinkin.!!
> I did something similar on my Troybilt rider.. I took a pipe clamp & pole extension to the back tin & mounted a patio umbrella.. A LOT KOOLER..


S-W-E-E-T with the patio umbrella. I did eye ours, but the DW crossed her arms and gave the look of; don't even think about it, don't go there.  

Bet that patio umbrella works awesome as it's more flat and reaches further out. I'll have to scope CL for a FREE used one. 4 or 5 show up in a given month.


----------



## sannders77 (Dec 23, 2019)

> I did something similar on my Troybilt rider.. I took a pipe clamp & pole extension to the back tin & mounted a patio umbrella.. A LOT KOOLER..


Yeah, that patio umbrella looks awesome. Finally you understood how to use in a proper way, hah. I prefer to install almost the same patio umbrellas, but a little bit bigger, like Abba Patio Outdoor patio umbrella from this best patio umbrellas for windy conditions article. They have plenty of such cool umbrellas over there.


----------

